# Samsung bị khởi kiện vì lỗi gián đoạn cuộc gọi trên Galaxy S9/S9+



## vietmom (23/4/18)

*Mặc dù lỗi phát sinh mới trên Galaxy S9/S9+ có thể không quá nghiêm trọng nhưng do ngày càng có nhiều phàn nàn nên việc Samsung bị kiện là điều không tránh khỏi.*




Trang _Piunikaweb_ dẫn nguồn tin xác nhận, một hãng luật tại Israel đã đệ đơn kiện Samsung vì lỗi gián đoạn cuộc gọi trên Galaxy S9/S9+.

Theo đó, văn phòng luật Zamir, Nahum & Co tại Israel đã dâm đơn kiện Samsung và nhà nhập khẩu Sunny lên Tòa án quận vì lỗi bán cho người dùng các sản phẩm kém chất lượng. Mức đòi bồi thường thiệt hại của bên nguyên đơn là khoảng 4,8 triệu USD.

Bản cáo trạng có đoạn ghi, lỗi mới trên Galaxy S9 gây ra tình trạng gián đoạn cuộc gọi và có thể do lỗi phần cứng. Bên cạnh đó, văn phòng luật cũng tố phiên bản Galaxy S9 bán tại Israel không tương thích với các nhà mạng tại đây, nên không ít trường hợp đường truyền bị trục trặc đã xảy ra. 

Trước đó, lỗi gián đoạn cuộc gọi từng xuất hiện vào hồi cuối tháng 3/2018 và không chỉ giới hạn tại Israel. Thậm chí có khá nhiều người dùng tại Việt Nam cũng xác nhận gặp hiện tượng trên. Đa số là các model sử dụng chip Exynos do Samsung tự phát triển.




Phía Samsung cũng thông báo đang tìm hướng giải quyết thông qua bản cập nhật phần mềm và khuyên người dùng nên chờ đợi. Bên cạnh lỗi gián đoạn cuộc gọi, bản cáo trạng còn chỉ ra một lỗi phát sinh khác khiến bộ đôi Galaxy không thể ghi âm được cuộc gọi.

Chưa rõ vụ kiện trên có tác động nhiều đến uy tín hay doanh số bán hàng của Samsung hay không. Tuy nhiên, hãng điện tử Hàn Quốc cần lấy bài học từ Note 7 trước đó và vụ việc lần này để thận trọng hơn trong từng quyết định ra mắt sản phẩm thời gian tới.

_Nguồn: vnreview_


----------

